# 1890-1900, Was There a Standard Rear Hub Width ?



## Alex (Aug 24, 2008)

My old no-name wooden rim bike from probably 1890-1900 (thanks for the help in figuring this out, folks !) has a rear spacing of 120mm.  The New Departure D hub that came with the bike (not original) has a rear spacing of 112mm, and an old fixie hub of about the right vintage that another CABE-er pointed me to (thanks again !) has a spacing of 130mm.  I plan to use the cog off the old fixie hub and make a new hub shell to look like the original, meanwhile fitting it for modern sealed bearings and getting the right number of spoke holes (hub has 28, rim has 36).

Was there a standard hub spacing back then ?  I can make the hub any width I want, and default would be 120mm to match the frame, but if the frame has been cold-set somewhere along the way, I'd like to put it back to original. 

Thanks again.  

Alex


----------



## sam (Aug 31, 2008)

110 I think.But then again those old steel frames can stand a lot of bending with out any problems.


----------



## vintbike (Aug 31, 2008)

sam said:


> 110 I think.But then again those old steel frames can stand a lot of bending with out any problems.




Thats exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Alex (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks - I'll make the new hub 110.

Alex


----------



## Alex (Oct 18, 2008)

I found a rather rusty hub of about the right vintage and used it as a pattern to make a new one.  I adjusted a few dimensions to match my frame, and I cheated a bit, using modern sealed bearings.  But you can't tell from the outside.  Small photos below or click on the flickr links above for the big pictures.

OT: can someone tell me how to attach a larger picture within the note ?

Thanks

Alex


----------



## pelletman (Oct 18, 2008)

Very nice Alex.  How much time in making that?


----------



## Alex (Oct 19, 2008)

I honestly didn't keep track of the hours - but my guess would be close to 25, including making the mandrels for the finish turning and for the spoke hole drilling.  

Alex


----------



## pedal alley (Nov 22, 2008)

apparently the applicant wasn't "you".


----------

